# New $150 Nashbar Frame Build - Carbon/Ultegra - Pictures



## Syncmaster (Aug 12, 2011)

Hey everyone. Just started posting here, so I guess this is my formal introduction. Hello! I've been on the hunt for a while now for a road bike to upgrade from my beat up track bike that I've put tons of miles on. I'm now in a place where the terrain isn't entirely flat so I've been longing for gears for a while. I had an old Trek 420 road bike a while back but it was quite heavy and I enjoyed my track bike more. 

Anyway, after searching for a used higher end road bike for months and not finding something with the components I wanted for the price I had in mind, I found the Nashbar AL integrated frame with Carbon seat/chain stays for only $150, and my imagination started wandering. I searched a bit for the frame online to read reviews and everything seemed positive. XavierM on this forum actually built up the same frame a few weeks ago and his build really got me thinking about what I could do with the frame. Here's his thread if you haven't seen it:
http://forums.roadbikereview.com/bikes-frames-forks/bike-nashbar-frame-build-255940.html


Then the real epiphany happened when I stumbled upon the blemished/damaged complete bike section of Bikeisland.com.... and they had this Motobecane Immortal Force with Ultegra components, plenty of carbon and Mavic wheels for the really fair price of just a bit more than $900. They still have one in white if anyone thinks they could do the same as I did:
BikeIsland.com

Just needed to buy the Nashbar frame and swap over the components. Everything fit perfectly and I just got the bike back from my LBS today after they finished installing what I didn't have the capacity to do myself. 

I now plan to sell the damaged Motobecane carbon frame on ebay and see how much I can get back for it which will lower the cost of this build even more. 

I haven't been able to ride it yet because of the weather but I'll give a full ride report when I have. 

All in all I'm very excited about the bike. It's basically my first real road bike and I think it'll be a blast to put some miles on. 

I haven't weighed the complete bike yet but it's very, very light. Definitely well under 20lb even with the relatively heavy Mavic Aksium wheelset. 

Here are some first pics of the bike in my tiny apartment. When the weather clears up I'll shoot some more outside and add them here. 

Only concern I have is after looking at the photo of the crankset, I noticed the teeth on the FSA chainring are slightly uneven. It's hard to tell in the stock photos of the crankset online if this is the case with all their rings on the SLK Light crank, but I'm wondering if this crankset had been used before?.... thoughts?


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

Absolutely beautiful.......well done


----------



## buster71 (Jul 31, 2011)

Wow, that is sweet looking. Congrats.


----------



## Syncmaster (Aug 12, 2011)

Dave Hickey said:


> Absolutely beautiful.......well done


Thanks guys!


----------



## Optimus (Jun 18, 2010)

Gotta say, that looks sweet ... congrats on the bike and enjoy the ride!!


----------



## Local Hero (Jul 8, 2010)

Well done. 

I had no idea that bikeisland had a damaged product section. Can you link to it?


----------



## Syncmaster (Aug 12, 2011)

Local Hero said:


> Well done.
> 
> I had no idea that bikeisland had a damaged product section. Can you link to it?


Neither did I! You can check out all their road bike deals here:

BikeIsland.com (link shortened automatically by the forum settings, it's not a link to the home page, it's the actual link to their damaged/blemished bikes page)

They still have one more Motobecane Carbon complete bike like the one I used at a big $500 discount. 

Thanks for the kind words, guys!


----------



## RoadSwag (Aug 19, 2011)

When the pic loaded, all I could say was "Damn that's sexy", out loud and nobody was around lol. Very nice looking! Can't go wrong with white and black


----------



## ywextg (Aug 22, 2011)

Thanks guys!


----------



## Syncmaster (Aug 12, 2011)

Glad you guys like it. I will take her for the innagural ride tonight after work. Only thing I need now is some nice water bottle cages and I'll put my computer on it once I've got the ride dialed in.


----------



## Nielly (Sep 21, 2009)

The teeth on the crankset are profiled that way the make the upshift smoother.


----------



## svard75 (Jun 10, 2011)

Syncmaster said:


> Only concern I have is after looking at the photo of the crankset, I noticed the *teeth on the FSA chainring are slightly uneven*. It's hard to tell in the stock photos of the crankset online if this is the case with all their rings on the SLK Light crank, but I'm wondering if this crankset had been used before?.... thoughts?


What a stunning bike! It's fantastic and the deal is great too. 

I would be cautious when selling the broken frame on ebay. Make sure you have a disclaimer in Large letters specifying the frame is broken and you take no responsibility if something happens while riding it in it's current condition. C.Y.A.

Also those variances in teeth are designed that way it's not wear or damage.


----------



## Sablotny (Aug 15, 2002)

Nice build! I think that such carefully planned, budget-conscious bikes are more interesting and unique than the "$5K frame + SR + Bora" bikes.


----------



## brianmcg (Oct 12, 2002)

Sablotny said:


> Nice build! I think that such carefully planned, budget-conscious bikes are more interesting and unique than the "$5K frame + SR + Bora" bikes.


I agree. Im thinking of doing the same thing with Nashbars all aluminum frame. Cant beat it for $75. I want to powder coat it white and use all black components like the op.


----------



## Syncmaster (Aug 12, 2011)

Sablotny said:


> Nice build! I think that such carefully planned, budget-conscious bikes are more interesting and unique than the "$5K frame + SR + Bora" bikes.


Thank you! That really means a lot. I really took a lot of time hunting around for what I wanted and then when I found it I jumped on the opportunity! 

Can't wait to ride it tonight.....

And regarding the Nashbar all AL frame, I think they make it with an integrated head tube as well in white for $75. Might be worth looking at that instead of spraying their non integrated headset frame. 
http://www.nashbar.com/bikes/Product_10053_10052_511702_-1_202650_10000_202389


----------



## takl23 (Jul 22, 2007)

That's a sharp looking machine! I want to hear what it rides like for sure!


----------



## gnatman (Jan 14, 2009)

Syncmaster...very nice, expecially for the DIY qualities. 

I'm almost done with a similar project, but instead of buying the whole bike from bikeisland, I bought the Motobecane Al frame + carbon fork + headset bearing + Ultegra 6600 FD from their ebay buy-it-now ad for $300, shipped. I've collected the rest of the parts thru ebay, barter, and searching out internet specials. Should be done this weekend.

I was impressed with bikeisland...they initially shipped the wrong frame...black instead of plain aluminum. But I contacted them by email and they told me just to package up the black frame and have FEDEX pick it up at my house. They shipped a replacement right away. Honest mistake, quickly corrected.


----------



## wai11111 (Aug 21, 2011)

One word "OUTSTANDING"!


----------



## Kuma601 (Jan 22, 2004)

Ya did well...congrats and enjoy!


----------



## Syncmaster (Aug 12, 2011)

gnatman said:


> Syncmaster...very nice, expecially for the DIY qualities.
> 
> I'm almost done with a similar project, but instead of buying the whole bike from bikeisland, I bought the Motobecane Al frame + carbon fork + headset bearing + Ultegra 6600 FD from their ebay buy-it-now ad for $300, shipped. I've collected the rest of the parts thru ebay, barter, and searching out internet specials. Should be done this weekend.
> 
> I was impressed with bikeisland...they initially shipped the wrong frame...black instead of plain aluminum. But I contacted them by email and they told me just to package up the black frame and have FEDEX pick it up at my house. They shipped a replacement right away. Honest mistake, quickly corrected.


Thanks everyone for the comments. Makes me feel good about my decisions I made for this bike! Ha. 

Been happy with Bikeisland as well. They communicated well and they shipped very quickly. 

Just got back from my first ride with the bike. Only got to do a quick lap around the park before sunset, but by quick, I mean QUICK! This thing is a speed demon. Wow. Honestly, it's fantastic. I haven't ridden many high end road bikes, but this is what I expect them to feel like. The Shimano Ultegra components shift beautifully, and so flawlessly. I was amazed at how fast they work. 

But we all know Ultegra should be top notch. What makes this bike unique is the frame. For $150 I'm absolutely thrilled with how it performs. The complete bike with the frame is super light-weight which I realized again and again when I went to accelerate. It takes off like a rocket and feels very very nimble under power. Didn't feel any flexing when pushing it hard. Not skatey or unstable either. When going down hill It held it's line well and I felt very confident in the bike at speed. The frame size I got I feel is spot on. I think the 52cm would have been too big for me and I'm very glad I ended up getting the 50cm. Nashbar's frame sizing is weird. Their 50cm frame has a ST length of 54.5cm. I went what was closest to my current frame size and I'm glad I did.

The carbon fork, seat post, seat stays and chainstays definitely help to dampen the bumps in the road and it was quite comfortable once I figured out my saddle position. 

Overall I'm blown away by the bike and so stoked on riding it. I'm going out again before work tomorrow morning before the park's open to cars  

Highly recommend the frame! At $150 it's a total bargain. And not to worry, at the same time, I was still able to give my LBS business in this whole process ;-) 

Thanks everyone for the comments. I'll keep updating this thread with more pics soon.


----------



## CrimsonX (Aug 23, 2011)

Fabulous job! You have inspired me!

Did you have any problems with the bottom bracket being moved from the Motobecane to the Nashbar? It is hard to see what type of bottom bracket the Nashbar Frame accepted on their website...


----------



## Kuma601 (Jan 22, 2004)

After your post, I went and looked at the frame specs...kinda threw me seeing the ST lengths relative to TT length. I was scratching my head at that. The 48cm would be my size for ST but the 52.5TT is what I usually go by. Anyway... I think I have an idea what to do with the Rival group sitting here. 

Glad you posted your build up.


----------



## Syncmaster (Aug 12, 2011)

CrimsonX said:


> Fabulous job! You have inspired me!
> 
> Did you have any problems with the bottom bracket being moved from the Motobecane to the Nashbar? It is hard to see what type of bottom bracket the Nashbar Frame accepted on their website...


Thanks! The Nashbar frame has a 68mm English thread BB. I didn't move the BB over myself, I had the LBS do it for me but obviously they didn't have any trouble. They said it all swapped over with no issue. 

Those looking to buy this frame, the only caution I have is to make sure you inspect it very closely out of the box when it's shipped from Nashbar. The first frame I got from them had a big dent in the top cup of the headtube :-( But it was in the frame size above the one I ended up going with. I ordered 2 sizes to compare and luckily the one that had the dent was the one I wasn't going to keep anyway. I called Nashbar and they said to send it back right away and they'd reimburse me for shipping. So just be sure to check it all out before you start building!

If you build up another nashabr frame post pics! Would love to see what other people come up with from this frame.



> After your post, I went and looked at the frame specs...kinda threw me seeing the ST lengths relative to TT length. I was scratching my head at that. The 48cm would be my size for ST but the 52.5TT is what I usually go by. Anyway... I think I have an idea what to do with the Rival group sitting here.
> 
> Glad you posted your build up.


Yeah the frame sizing was strange.... but I lucked out because it was pretty identical to my bike I was riding before which I felt fit me pretty well. I also asked Nashbar (through their live help feature on their site which is awesome by the way) and they recommended the size I ended up going with. Might be worth talking to them. But I think you will know what frame size to go by if you already know what kinds of frames have fit you in the past. Just go with the one that's closest to what you like. 

A full Rival group build would be sweet! 

I'm glad my post might have inspired some others to go the same route I have.


----------



## techrider (Aug 24, 2011)

After seeing your nashbar build I took a look at bikeisland site and sure enough there are some treat deals. Now to convince the wife why it is a good idea to buy a "broken" bike and a new frame LOL. Thanks for posting the pictures. The frames looks like a great deal.


----------



## Syncmaster (Aug 12, 2011)

techrider said:


> After seeing your nashbar build I took a look at bikeisland site and sure enough there are some treat deals. Now to convince the wife why it is a good idea to buy a "broken" bike and a new frame LOL. Thanks for posting the pictures. The frames looks like a great deal.


I think that site is a hidden gem.... so glad I stumbled upon it and snatched up what I did. Someone else on another forum bought the second and last motobecane that I bought a few days ago as well with the same intentions... 

Go for it! I'm so happy with the build. It rides like a dream. 

I just got back from the LBS where I had the complete bike weighed. 

Came in at 18.5lb with pedals, water bottle cage, and computer. I think that's pretty darn good considering the wheelset is pretty heavy, so are the pedals. When I feel like I need to, I'll upgrade as I see fit. But for now I'm thrilled with how it came out. 

Been riding it as much as I can and it has been holding up so well.


----------



## mlewis73 (Apr 1, 2005)

Syncmaster said:


> ...
> 
> But we all know Ultegra should be top notch. What makes this bike unique is the frame. For $150 I'm absolutely thrilled with how it performs. The complete bike with the frame is super light-weight which I realized again and again when I went to accelerate. It takes off like a rocket and feels very very nimble under power. Didn't feel any flexing when pushing it hard. Not skatey or unstable either. When going down hill It held it's line well and I felt very confident in the bike at speed. The frame size I got I feel is spot on. I think the 52cm would have been too big for me and I'm very glad I ended up getting the 50cm. Nashbar's frame sizing is weird. Their 50cm frame has a ST length of 54.5cm. I went what was closest to my current frame size and I'm glad I did.
> 
> ...



Glad I found this post! I have the 54cm frame, same as you, and am eagerly awaiting arrival of my Vuelta wheels from Nashbar (got quite a deal, considering weight/price point!) and SRAM Force components. I am SO pumped and can't wait to get on the bike!

Any more comments on how the frame rides??


Mike


----------



## Syncmaster (Aug 12, 2011)

mlewis73 said:


> Glad I found this post! I have the 54cm frame, same as you, and am eagerly awaiting arrival of my Vuelta wheels from Nashbar (got quite a deal, considering weight/price point!) and SRAM Force components. I am SO pumped and can't wait to get on the bike!
> 
> Any more comments on how the frame rides??
> 
> ...


Which wheelset did you end up getting? I just looked at the Vuelta Corsa Lite set and they seem like a great deal. $279 and 1578g. They're lighter than the Aksiums I have. 

Should be a sweet build with the SRAM Force group! I'm sure it'll be very light and quick. 

I've been having a blast on mine and the only regret I have is not having enough time to ride it! Especially with this lousy hurricane happening now... Sucks to see it just hanging on the wall! 

I did a few laps around central park with my brother the other day averaging around 18-19mph and topping out around 32mph down hill on some very small hills and the bike feels very nice. I'll be taking it on some longer rides when the weather clears up. 

Hope you enjoy your build! Post pics and stats once it's done! Would love to see how our bikes compare.


----------



## mlewis73 (Apr 1, 2005)

Syncmaster,

Got the Vuelta Corsa Lites for $279 off Nashbar. I could not justify another $170 for less than a fifth of a pound of rolling weight between the two wheels. At my level, such a purchase would be ostentatious, as 0.17 pound is NOT going to put me on the podium.

When finances are more free and if I ever begin bicycle racing again, I may consider something lighter... but that is awhile down the road. I'm a runner, not a competitive cyclist.

At any rate... I'll snap some pics when the bike is assembled. Should be a week or so, unless I hit a snag or some key part doesn't arrive in a timely manner.


Mike


----------



## Optimus (Jun 18, 2010)

What fork are you all putting on it?


----------



## mlewis73 (Apr 1, 2005)

I went with Nashbar's full carbon fork... solely due to value. We'll see how it rides...


----------



## Syncmaster (Aug 12, 2011)

I used the full carbon fork that came off the Motobecane Imortal Force. Very light!


----------



## Syncmaster (Aug 12, 2011)

So I finally took some pics of the Motobecane carbon frame that I got all these parts from. Cracks and chips around the top of the Seat Tube. And some scratches along the left chain stay. You think it can be repaired if someone wanted to repair it? I think I'll throw it up on ebay and see what I can get. I know there are some people who buy broken frames as wall art or to paint or whatever... I'll be sure to state it's broken and has no warranty, and that I'm not responsible for anything.....


----------



## mlewis73 (Apr 1, 2005)

Enough duct tape can fix anything.


----------



## mjmi11er (Apr 5, 2006)

is this the same frame that comes with the "al-2" bike with 105 components from nashbar?


----------



## uthiroid (Sep 3, 2011)

*i don't think so*

i think this is a different frame. the al-2 didn't mention any carbon.


----------



## mlewis73 (Apr 1, 2005)

Noticed Nashbar increased the price on these frames to $175 today.


----------



## OTlevel7 (Jul 23, 2011)

Great looking bike. I'm looking to get my first road bike after years of MTB'n. I thought I narrowed my search down to a Specialized Allez Apex but your Nashbar build has intrigued me.

This past spring I built a single speed on a Nashbar Nekkid frame. I love it and I can't tell you how many compliments I've gotten. Your project makes me want to build another instead of going the manufacturer route. That frame would look great with a SRAM Apex White gruppo.

Post more pics when you get the chance.


----------



## OTlevel7 (Jul 23, 2011)

Question to Lewis and Sync:

How is the finish on the Nashbar frame? The Nashbar Nekkid single I built has a very thin finish. Reviews recommended a powder coat but the color was too beautiful to cover up.


----------



## mlewis73 (Apr 1, 2005)

OTlevel7 said:


> Question to Lewis and Sync:
> 
> How is the finish on the Nashbar frame? The Nashbar Nekkid single I built has a very thin finish. Reviews recommended a powder coat but the color was too beautiful to cover up.


I have no complaints. Hit it with heavy cut cleaner, 2 coats automotive wax, and finished with a shot of lemon Pledge. She is smooth as a baby's bum and looks just plain glossy!

Paint quality on both my frames is good. White with a little pearlescent look.

Only did this to painted sections, not the carbon tubes.


Mike


----------



## OTlevel7 (Jul 23, 2011)

Mike...another question and forgive me if I missed it in one of your other posts:

What fork is on your bike?


----------



## Syncmaster (Aug 12, 2011)

OTlevel7 said:


> Question to Lewis and Sync:
> 
> How is the finish on the Nashbar frame? The Nashbar Nekkid single I built has a very thin finish. Reviews recommended a powder coat but the color was too beautiful to cover up.


Don't see any issues with the finish on my frame. Glossy and smooth!


----------



## monkfish (Aug 21, 2011)

Sweet bike. I love the value in this build, great work. 

How do you like the Specialized Romin?


----------



## Syncmaster (Aug 12, 2011)

monkfish said:


> Sweet bike. I love the value in this build, great work.
> 
> How do you like the Specialized Romin?


Thanks. 

But if you're asking about the saddle, it's not a Specialized Romin, it's the Ritchey Comp saddle that came on the Motobecane which is surprisingly comfortable. 

I'm looking at potentially getting a full carbon saddle though with a lighter carbon seat post eventually.


----------



## jeffjmr (Aug 30, 2011)

*Took the plunge, with full Rival group.*

Ordered everything over the weekend taking advantage of several Labor Day sales.

Nashbar Alloy/Carbon frame, full compact Rival group, Richey Comp UD Carbon fork, Vuelta Corsa Lites, Nashbar's Carbon seat post, Richey 80mm Adjustable carbon stem, Continental 4000s 25mm, and I was so undecided on the handlebar that I have forgotten which one I ordered but it is alloy (and backordered for another week). I'll use my old bike's pedals and seat (Trek 7900) for now.

Ordered from Nashbar, Lickbikes and Performance.

I'll keep the progress posted if anyone is interested.

Jeff


----------



## monkfish (Aug 21, 2011)

Syncmaster said:


> Thanks.
> 
> But if you're asking about the saddle, it's not a Specialized Romin, it's the Ritchey Comp saddle that came on the Motobecane which is surprisingly comfortable.
> 
> I'm looking at potentially getting a full carbon saddle though with a lighter carbon seat post eventually.


Whoops. XavierM's bike with the same frame has the romin.


----------



## Optimus (Jun 18, 2010)

jeffjmr said:


> Ordered everything over the weekend taking advantage of several Labor Day sales.
> 
> Nashbar Alloy/Carbon frame, full compact Rival group, Richey Comp UD Carbon fork, Vuelta Corsa Lites, Nashbar's Carbon seat post, Richey 80mm Adjustable carbon stem, Continental 4000s 25mm, and I was so undecided on the handlebar that I have forgotten which one I ordered but it is alloy (and backordered for another week). I'll use my old bike's pedals and seat (Trek 7900) for now.
> 
> ...


I am definitely interested, lets see some pics when you have it together. Thanks!


----------



## silkroad (Jul 8, 2011)

Sick!!!


----------



## OTlevel7 (Jul 23, 2011)

FYI: as of today (9/7/2011) the Nashbar frame in question is back to $150.


----------



## jeffjmr (Aug 30, 2011)

*Nashbar frame price*

Not sure what was up with that $175 price. I went to order Sunday to take advantage of the 15% off everything sale and saw the $175 so I called and they told me no, it was still $150, or $127.50 with the 15% off. Couldn't pass that up! :thumbsup:

Jeff


----------



## OTlevel7 (Jul 23, 2011)

jeffjmr said:


> Not sure what was up with that $175 price. I went to order Sunday to take advantage of the 15% off everything sale and saw the $175 so I called and they told me no, it was still $150, or $127.50 with the 15% off. Couldn't pass that up! :thumbsup:
> 
> Jeff


Dammit. Nice work. Wish I had picked it up then.


----------



## jerrycan42 (Aug 18, 2010)

so glad I found this thread. I was going to order a 54, since that is my size, but it turn out I need to order the size "50" to get the 54 cm c-t seattube I need...

BTW, Supernice bike. The way the Seat stays and chain stays look, it totally reminds me of frames found on Argon 18s, Norcos, etc...


----------



## Syncmaster (Aug 12, 2011)

jerrycan42 said:


> so glad I found this thread. I was going to order a 54, since that is my size, but it turn out I need to order the size "50" to get the 54 cm c-t seattube I need...
> 
> BTW, Supernice bike. The way the Seat stays and chain stays look, it totally reminds me of frames found on Argon 18s, Norcos, etc...


Glad to see another one buying this frame. I've been enjoying mine very much. But I've become addicted to searching for upgrades I can make.... 

to be fair, I didn't have total final decision over which parts I ultimately put on the bike because I sourced them from a damaged complete bike.

Tomorrow I have a new set of handlebars coming (the swapped bars from the donor bike were too wide), new tires (lighter, with some color too), new tubes (again, lighter) and some new bar tape (the donor bike's tape had some knicks). 

Also have some lightweight Ti skewers from ebay coming..... 

Might upgrade the saddle and seat post eventually. We shall see. 

Will post more pics when I"ve swapped some things.


----------



## jeffjmr (Aug 30, 2011)

*Progress report*

As others have posted, I am happy with the fit and finish on the frame. All rear and BB components mounted without complaint. The fork and seatpost are not here yet. Had to file some of the paint off the tight rear dropouts to mount the wheel. Otherwise all machine work is spot on. It also does not appear as though any cutting (truing) of the head tube will be required. The headset seated firmly but easily and measured square. Happy as well, so far with the Rival group.

One interesting observation: Seems the seat stays could be a bit longer. I have Vuelta Corsa Lites (I like them so far, nice fit and finish, perfect truing) with Continental 4000s 25mm. There is so little clearance between the tire perimeter and seat stay notch that the tire casting nubs rub the notch. There appear to be less than 2mm clearance. I know the nubs will rub off in a few miles, but it is tighter than I expected. And I'm sure I'd gain a few millimeters with 23mm tires. If I haven't described it properly I can post some pictures.

As far as fit is concerned, at first glance it appears 56cm is going to work for me as it had on the name brand bikes I test drove before settling on the Nashbar Integrated build. I know others have said they went a size or two smaller, but after temporarily jury-rigging a spare fork and mounting the front wheel, seems I lucked out and the normal size is going to be fine.

Pictures to follow when I get further along.

Cheers,
Jeff


----------



## SoFlaNut (Sep 19, 2011)

I bought the same frame about a month ago. Wasn't looking to buy a frame but after looking at their return section it was there for $100.00, so I bought it. I'm in the process of collecting parts for it. It's my first road bike. Plan on getting it painted. Don't have a real time table to finish it, but after seeing yours I may have to set one.


----------



## lrn2swim (Sep 24, 2011)

wow, just finished my own build and stumbled upon these forums and this post!! pretty neat stuff... :thumbsup: not quite as nice as the the OP, but i like it.

damn, they won't let me post pics because i've just joined and don't have 10 posts. my setup is very similar to the OP, just not quite as nice components, except for my wheels. oh well, maybe later.


----------



## lrn2swim (Sep 24, 2011)

jeffjmr said:


> One interesting observation: Seems the seat stays could be a bit longer. I have Vuelta Corsa Lites (I like them so far, nice fit and finish, perfect truing) with Continental 4000s 25mm. There is so little clearance between the tire perimeter and seat stay notch that the tire casting nubs rub the notch. There appear to be less than 2mm clearance. I know the nubs will rub off in a few miles, but it is tighter than I expected. And I'm sure I'd gain a few millimeters with 23mm tires. If I haven't described it properly I can post some pictures.


have the exact same problem with my frame and 25mm Continental Gatorskin tires. not too big of a deal though it seems.


----------



## KyleH (Oct 8, 2010)

Man, considering selling my very similar quality bike and mtn bike, doing this, and pocketing the profits for life. And I'll finally be able to run full campy. Sweeettttt.


----------



## MySpokeIsABroke (Sep 24, 2011)

*Link ?*

Sync, I didn't see a link to your frame in your post or your referenced thread with build up. I didn't see anything remotely resembling your frame at the Nashbar.com site under frames either. Do you a link or a Nashbar frame/model/SKU number ? I didn't see any $149 frames in any incarnation. Thanks !! Nice build !!


----------



## SoFlaNut (Sep 19, 2011)

MySpokeIsABroke said:


> Sync, I didn't see a link to your frame in your post or your referenced thread with build up. I didn't see anything remotely resembling your frame at the Nashbar.com site under frames either. Do you a link or a Nashbar frame/model/SKU number ? I didn't see any $149 frames in any incarnation. Thanks !! Nice build !!


Here's the link. It's list now as $175.00, Keep coming back to Nashbar they have sales all the time, or sign up for their emails. I bought mine during the Labor day sale.

Someone else will have to post the link - I'm too new here to right now. There usually is a return section where they take an extra 33% off, thats where I bought mine. Tho I haven't seen it the last couple times I visited their site.


----------



## MySpokeIsABroke (Sep 24, 2011)

Thanks, I saw that link and wasn't sure. Now, I am more confused about buy cheap bike online or buy cheap build from online ?>?<


----------



## bthomas515 (Oct 29, 2009)

Very nice


----------



## Syncmaster (Aug 12, 2011)

Indeed, Nashbar has raised the price of the frame to $175 :-(

As others have said, though. Check back for sales and you could still get a great deal on it. 

It's here: Nashbar Integrated Alloy/Carbon Road Frame - Bike Frames


----------



## MySpokeIsABroke (Sep 24, 2011)

Pardon my ignorance of all things bike, but what is the purpose of the carbon inserts ?
Benefit over the plain Jane Aluminum frame they offer ?? Thanks !!


----------



## KyleH (Oct 8, 2010)

Do you notice the bottle cages being misaligned as mentioned in the other thread?


----------



## OTlevel7 (Jul 23, 2011)

MySpokeIsABroke said:


> Pardon my ignorance of all things bike, but what is the purpose of the carbon inserts ?
> Benefit over the plain Jane Aluminum frame they offer ?? Thanks !!


The main benefit is to dampen road vibration to the rear end, similarly to the way a carbon fork will soften road noise in the bars. You might see some slight weight benefits but I'm not certain on that.


----------



## OTlevel7 (Jul 23, 2011)

So I am going to add my name to the list of folks building on this frame. 

I made my first part purchase today: *Easton EC70C carbon fork*. I mention it because it's dirt cheap and has a carbon steerer...$92ish shipped via UPS ground from Price Point. It's on sale until 10/10 if they last that long.

Unfortunately, my build is going to take a bit longer than I had hoped due to an upcoming move and other expenses but once the ball starts rolling I will update accordingly.


----------



## CSquare43 (Feb 6, 2009)

I can't speak for this frame in particular, but one of my favorite bikes ever was a Look AL384 that shared similar construction (alum frame carbon seat/chain stays). It rode great and if this is anything like it (due to the construction) then this should ride nicely too.....


----------



## MySpokeIsABroke (Sep 24, 2011)

*? ? ?*

Ya lost me. Carbon inserts. That to me means within. Within what I have no clue. Within the headset, the seat post, what ??? The above post mentions carbon chain stays, which with the seat stays in noobie speak are the rear frame section that supports the rear axle. As a supportive element, the chain isn't anything. Why call it a chain anything ? It's a rear frame supportive elment, it holds the axle and wheel, which bear maybe half the weight. 

So, from the OP, the Nashbar frame, does it have carbon inserted into anything, or is it a carbon frame subsection ???

Thanks for lessening the confusion.

The Parts Of A Bicycle Nomenclature Bike Component Names What Things Are Called by Jim Langley


----------



## OTlevel7 (Jul 23, 2011)

Portions of the frame are made from carbon. There are no 'carbon inserts' on this frame. In my original reply I (incorrectly) assumed you were referring to the seat and chainstays. My apologies.

If you look at the image below...anything that is black is made from carbon. Everything else, including the rear dropouts, is aluminum.


----------



## Syncmaster (Aug 12, 2011)

I've made some upgrades to the bike so far. Some lightweight Forte tubes from Performance, lighter tires, smaller bars, cork tape, and most recently my Ti skewers arrived from China. Amazing how much lighter they are.... I will have an official weigh in tomorrow for those interested. 

On the wish list are lighter wheels, pedals, saddle and seatpost. Oh and most importantly. More time to ride....


----------



## mlewis73 (Apr 1, 2005)

Can't sleep. Thinking about going for a ride.


----------



## MySpokeIsABroke (Sep 24, 2011)

*A little off topic*

A little off topic, but maybe some are thinking the same thing. How do they join the aluminum frame to the CF frame ?  It aint gonna weld. Thinking mass production in the worker's paradise, I can't envision this. Also, wouldn't this create a weak spot or add weight over straight Al ??


----------



## mlewis73 (Apr 1, 2005)

Regarding joining the two materials... I'm leaving that to the engineers who designed the frame. I'll worry when we start to hear mass reports of folks' back ends falling off, but suspect that'll happen long after I've gone to a different frame.

If I recall, my 1988 Specialized Allez Epic had aluminum lugs joined to carbon tubes. This is not new science. That bike was perfect till I sold it to go to a smaller frame (bought it when I was still growing, then STOPPED growing...)


Mike


----------



## heybrady (Jul 3, 2011)

Epoxy


----------



## OTlevel7 (Jul 23, 2011)

mlewis73 said:


> Regarding joining the two materials... I'm leaving that to the engineers who designed the frame. I'll worry when we start to hear mass reports of folks' back ends falling off, but suspect that'll happen long after I've gone to a different frame.
> 
> If I recall, my 1988 Specialized Allez Epic had aluminum lugs joined to carbon tubes. This is not new science. That bike was perfect till I sold it to go to a smaller frame (bought it when I was still growing, then STOPPED growing...)
> 
> ...


Until very recently (the 2010 model year) the Trek 2.1 frame featured a carbon stay assembly...a line priced near the current Allez Apex Comp. For the 2011 model year Trek ditched the carbon stays but upgraded the components to a full 105 setup. Point being: this type of frame is nothing new and I trust that if it were an unsafe concept there would be lengthy reviews and warnings.

edit: It should be noted that Trek replaced the carbon in favor of a full aluminum frame to keep the price competitive...not because it was unsafe.

If you think about it, this method of construction wouldn't be too terribly different fron the marrying of a carbon fork to an aluminum steerer or crown.


----------



## Syncmaster (Aug 12, 2011)

mlewis73 said:


> Can't sleep. Thinking about going for a ride.


Did you decide what frame size to stick with? I'm about to go for a ride very soon. It's been way too long.....


----------



## Syncmaster (Aug 12, 2011)

So I had an official weigh in today with a new scale I bought ($10 on amazon. great find). And I weighed her first with everything on it (minus my emergency saddle bag). So the bike with 2 bottle cages, pedals, and computer came in at 18.43lb. 

That's not too bad I don't think for this frame. I will be ordering a much lighter seatpost and saddle very soon and it should get down to around 18 or under.

New pedals will help eventually too (I need to replace my current ones because they suck..... and saving weight would be nice as well).

Now to go ride!


----------



## OTlevel7 (Jul 23, 2011)

FYI: this frame is on sale for $147.00 and if you buy before midnight Oct. 6 you get free standard shipping. Just ordered mine. Get on it!


----------



## Syncmaster (Aug 12, 2011)

So a year later I've put a lot of miles on this frame and the build has gone through some major changes technically and aesthetically. 

Here is my $150 Nashbar AL/carbon frame in it's current, 15.70lb form:









Better pictures to come. 

After a year of riding it I can say that it's held up very well for the price. I do now realize that it's not so stiff.......

You can actually flex the rear carbon triangle with your hands.... But as a first real road bike for me, it's been fantastic. I always intended to eventually upgrade the frame/fork, and I still will, but I'm happy riding this frame through the winter and we'll see what happens when Spring rolls around again.

How has everyone else found their frames?


----------



## mml373 (Sep 15, 2018)

Syncmaster said:


> So a year later I've put a lot of miles on this frame and the build has gone through some major changes technically and aesthetically.
> 
> Here is my $150 Nashbar AL/carbon frame in it's current, 15.70lb form:
> 
> ...



LOL. Old thread, I know, but I can't resist. Still riding mine, with Force components, 7 years later. She is doing great! Have to give props to Nashbar...I paid $75 for this frame back in 2011. Thinking about selling now,as I have built up an old Serotta with vintage Dura Ace and am getting my old Trek with old Ultegra back. LOL...can't go with any bike built after 1993.


----------

